# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Planárias...

## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Estive à procura de informação sobre este assunto e não cheguei a nenhuma conclusão...

Tenho imensos destes bichinhos, centos creio... 
A solução passa por comprar um mandarim ou wrasse?

Digam de vossa justiça,

Abraços,



(foto de um membro)

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Raul,

eu já tive um mandarim que as comeu, mas neste momento o teu aquário não tem condições para o albergar. Ele come apenas microfauna existente no aquário e como o teu ainda é muito recente de certeza que ia morrer à fome. Mesmo depois de teres o aquário cheio duvido que o tamanho do mesmo seja suficiente para manteres este peixe.
Se conseguisses um emprestado era o ideal, mas não é fácil.
Quanto ao sixline não sei se as come, mas toma atenção que este peixe costuma ser bastante agressivo.

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas

Mete um Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia e em dois dias ficas limpinho  :SbOk: 


Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim tambem aconselho Six-Line Wrasse

----------


## Raul Bernardino

And the winner is:


Halichoeres chrysus (foto de um membro)

Vamos ver qual o seu desempenho.

Obrigado a todos,

RB

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> And the winner is:
> 
> 
> Halichoeres chrysus (foto de um membro)
> 
> Vamos ver qual o seu desempenho.
> 
> Obrigado a todos,
> 
> RB


Boa escolha muito menos agressivo que o six line.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Mas segundo o site liveaquaria.com esse wrasse não é reef safe...ao contrario do six line!! :yb668: 
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yellow Wrasse
Tambem estou no mesmo dilema... :Admirado: ...
O six line é assim tao agressivo?! :Cool: 

Ab
Joao gomes

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Nesse site:

"It will eat fireworms and pyramidellid snails, protecting corals and clams. In addition, it may eat feather dusters, wild shrimp, tubeworms, and flatworms. It may also eat parasites off of tank mates"

Parece-me seguro. 

Prometo contar novidades claro.

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boas
> 
> Mete um Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia e em dois dias ficas limpinho 
> 
> 
> Abraços


Boas  :Xmascheers: 
Sei de muitos que nem lhes tocaram, aliás todos os que vi nenhum as comia.
É uma questão de sorte
Quanto ao Yellow Wrasser tenho um que não lhes toca, nem ás planárias nem em nada. Já tive vários e posso dizer que são reef-safe. Têm é a mania de saltar fora dos aquarios.
Contra as planárias só uma coisa funciona a 100%....Chelinodura Variant
Um abraço.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Boas,
> 
> O six line é assim tao agressivo?!
> 
> Ab
> Joao gomes


Olá João, eu só tive um e por pouco tempo, mas ele apesar de ter sido o último a entrar perseguia todos os peixes. Todos os habitantes acabavam por escapar com facilidade, mas quando ao mandarim a perseguição era exaustiva ao ponto do mandarim ir para o topo do aquário a tentar saltar fora de água.
Esta é a minha experiência, mas cada caso é um caso.

----------


## João Castelo

Aumenta a trocas de agua, diminui a alimentação , melhora a qualidade da agua e eliminas as planárias.

Tenta sugar as planarias visiveis , aspirando-as. Não as tentes apanhar de outra forma pois podes parti-las ajudando-as a multiplicarem-se.

Não utilizes produtos quimicos que as matem simultaneamente pois o excesso de carga organica que advém das mortes simultâneas e repentinas podem provocar desequilibro no aquario



um abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Eu tive um six line que dava cabo de todos os peixes mais pequenos que ele incluindo donzelas,só se safavam os palhaços porque tinham anemona para se esconder.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Raul, não sei a quantidade de planarias que tens mas se forem muitas penso que com o yellow crhisus não te vais safar.

Por experiencia própria sugiro:

1º A entrada imediata de um Synchiropus stellatus (vermelho) tem várias vantagens alem de resolver quase de imediato esse problema, é um peixe muito bonito.

2º Resolver o problema de base para o aparecimento delas que me parece ser uma deficiente circulação de água bem como deficientes parametros de água.

Fica bem.  :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Raul  :Olá: 

E que tal se tem portado o Halichoeres chrysus? 
Resolveu te o problema das planárias? :yb663: 
Como é o comportamento dele com o resto da população?  :yb665: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Porta-se muito bem, está tudo bem com ele.

Pequeno problema...  nem cheira as planárias

Abraços

----------


## Heitor Simões

Synchiropus stellatus (vermelho)

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Oh pá assim não vale...tens de ter uma conversa seria com esse menino!
Ou come as planarias ou é despedido...volta para a loja... :yb624:  :yb624: 

Como estas a resolver o problema das planárias então?

O sixline de facto é apontado como bom comedor, mas nem sempre...e há muitos casos de ele se mostrar agressivo para os outros peixes...
Eu estava a pensar colocar um par de dragonetes, assim que tenho aquario bem, muito, maduro...acho que elas são eficazes e inofensivas!

O que acham?

Ab
Joao

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Tb tenho algumas planárias no meu aqua...

Tenho um casal de mandarins, que nem lhes tocam...

Tenho um six Line que também não e mata-me os Labroides todos....

Tenho um Halichoeres chrysus que também não toca nas planárias.....

Porra!Tanto azar....

----------


## NunoAlexandre

comprei um talassoma lunare(nao reef safe) que me deu cabo delas em 2 dias

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola,

Tenho reparado que as minhas planarias estão todas concentradas na coluna seca, bem pelo menos não vejo nunhuma nos corais (duros e moles). Não gosto de planarias, mas enquanto estiverem na coluna seca não me incomodam nada. Os peixes que tenho e potencias comedores dessa peste é:

Halichoeres chrysus 

Synchiropus splendidus 

Bem entre outros pequenos peixes como: Amblygobius rainfordi; Cirrhilabrus lubbocki. 

Agora alguem anda a correr com eles, agora quem!!!!

abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

Não sei se já foi mencionado mas o peixe folha(não sei o nome cientifico) tambem as come .o pior é que quando acabarem ele vira~se para os corais (lps).

----------


## Francisco Leite

Tenho muitas planarias no reef, todas ou a maoria em cima dos corais , se existe algum peixe que as coma com segurança me informe.

----------


## Paula Wilbor

eu queria um casalzinho de planarias, alguem pode me ceder?
paulawilbor@hotmail.com (msn)
obrigada, é p aulas de biologia

 :yb663:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> eu queria um casalzinho de planarias, alguem pode me ceder?
> paulawilbor@hotmail.com (msn)
> obrigada, é p aulas de biologia


LOL, não deve faltar aqui pessoal para te ceder um casalzito!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Bom dia

Estive a ler o tópico e apenas uma pessoa indicou o que de facto come com garantia de 100% as planárias ... e não é um peixe! ... é um invertebrado! ... a Chelinodura varians cujo alimento são justamente as planárias. A Chelinodura varians terá a sua esperança de vida reduzida se não tiver alimento suficiente.... assim poderia ser usada num sistema e em seguida ser cedida para outro sistema, mas tal será pouco provável dado estes invertebrados terem uma esperança de vida natural já de si reduzida e poderem não dar conta do recado num sistema por este ter quantidades maciças de planárias ... 
Bons parâmetros de água, limpeza, nutrição adequada, não ter peixes em excesso, ... serão aspectos a ter em conta para limitar, reduzir, o surgimento das planárias ... 


Chelinodura varians em acção




Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Constantino Filho

Caros Amigos,
Andei meio afastado deste belo site, mas retorno com a minha indicação no combate das planarias apresentado um peixe que resolveu a situação em um dos meus aquários.
Segue abaixo a minha sugestão:




> Caros IP´s,
> Infelizmente as Planárias tomaram um de meus aquários.
> Se observarem bem nas fotos abaixo feitas em 2/5/10 verão centenas delas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Há uma coisa que ainda ninguém comentou. É que as planarias são completamente reef-safe, só por uma questão estética é que precisamos de as controlar.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas
> 
> Há uma coisa que ainda ninguém comentou. É que as planarias são completamente reef-safe, só por uma questão estética é que precisamos de as controlar.
> 
> Cumprimentos


UGH?!?
Estás a brincar, certo?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Sim, estas planárias aqui faladas e fotografadas neste post são reef-safe.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Woops  :Admirado:  , tens razão, estas são reef-safe.
É o que dá escrever à 1 da manhã depois de um dia inteiro a comer e a  :SbBiere5:

----------

